# photos of your turtles



## BurtonReptiles (May 30, 2011)

post some of your turtles or ones you like best.

This my little guy


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 30, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cadwallader (May 30, 2011)

beardielove said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!


 
hahaha few years in training and he'll be a killer


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 30, 2011)

he tries to snap at my cat haha


----------



## Jazzz (May 30, 2011)

This is one of mine with my little brother, just think this photo is hilarious =]


----------



## CHONDROS (May 30, 2011)

..


----------



## Dannyboi (May 30, 2011)

CHONDROS said:


> ..


 
Love em.


----------



## Jazzz (May 30, 2011)

is that a pig nose? They are awesome turtles =] get huge from what i hear though... i just love that they have flippers like sea turtles!


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 30, 2011)

aww they are all so cute


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 30, 2011)

jazzv said:


> This is one of mine with my little brother, just think this photo is hilarious =]


hahahaha i hope this pool is just normal water for turtles sake .... pretty cool pick


----------



## Twitch_80 (May 30, 2011)

I lost the camera but if I can find it Ill put some up.


----------



## Jazzz (May 30, 2011)

yeah it was =] it was when the floods were on so we couldnt get any salt for it... They had an awesome time swimming around. Until they discovered how to escape =/


----------



## Twitch_80 (May 30, 2011)

Here's a couple I found when they were little.
Thumbs up. Giving the flipper.


----------



## Twitch_80 (May 30, 2011)

one more


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 30, 2011)

ahh so many cute turtle piccies!


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 30, 2011)

jazzv said:


> yeah it was =] it was when the floods were on so we couldnt get any salt for it... They had an awesome time swimming around. Until they discovered how to escape =/


 really they didnt get away did they?


----------



## Jazzz (May 30, 2011)

i love the baby photos!! cant even find any of mine... =/

haha no they didnt escape =] we were watching them!


----------



## Twitch_80 (May 30, 2011)

Yeah they are pretty big now but thats the only pics I have. Been looking for the camera for a while but Im thinking I left it in a bar the other week. Totally sober, I swear.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 30, 2011)

photo deleted 
i want this guy..


----------



## Jazzz (May 30, 2011)

yeah the painted turtles are amazing =] it looks like its shell is really rounded?? is that normal?


----------



## Twitch_80 (May 30, 2011)

I just noticed you have a pug, the better half wants a pug or french bulldog but Im not sold. I just started a thread of funny animal pics and 90% of the dressed up dogs are pugs. Wonder why


----------



## Jazzz (May 30, 2011)

there are definitely native painted turtles. Not sure if the one in the photo is though...


----------



## Twitch_80 (May 30, 2011)

I like the painted's a lot but not legal in Vic


----------



## Jazzz (May 30, 2011)

ohh that sucks =/ any special reason why?


----------



## Twitch_80 (May 30, 2011)

Not sure, turtle laws are a bit funny, I dont think your allowed any in Tas anymore and when they changed it a whole lot were brought to melb for adoption, its all a bit strange.


----------



## Niall (May 30, 2011)

Here is a few photos of 3 of the 14 adult Oblong I have in my turtle pond.
If this season goes well, I should have a pond set up for some Flat Shell Turtles.


----------



## Jazzz (May 30, 2011)

id love a turtle pond! 

its strange that they actually took peoples turtles away from them... =S


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 30, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> I just noticed you have a pug, the better half wants a pug or french bulldog but Im not sold. I just started a thread of funny animal pics and 90% of the dressed up dogs are pugs. Wonder why


 hahahah best dogs we getting a french bulldog soon too



bucky said:


> im pretty sure thats and exotic.
> 
> awesome little turtles. the pig noses are awesome and very high on my list to get asap.
> lookin forward to seein more.


 
they legal in qld?


----------



## Jazzz (May 30, 2011)

yeah they are =] we were gonna get some...

oh wait pignose or painted?


----------



## Twitch_80 (May 30, 2011)

Yeah it is a bit sad, prob a good reason but I havent looked into it. Im building a pond at the moment but its just a hole so far lol, going to put a cage type thing over it (like giant bird cage) and keep gippys in it as well. I will use permaculture to filter the water and grow vegies. The dragons will keep bugs off them and the turtle poo will fertalize them and the cage will keep cats out.  Big project.

There is a photo of one of my dogs in the funny animal pic thread I just started.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 30, 2011)

jazzv said:


> yeah they are =] we were gonna get some...
> 
> oh wait pignose or painted?


 both? where can get them i love turtle ive had them my whole life since i was about 12


----------



## Jazzz (May 30, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> Yeah it is a bit sad, prob a good reason but I havent looked into it. Im building a pond at the moment but its just a hole so far lol, going to put a cage type thing over it (like giant bird cage) and keep gippys in it as well. I will use permaculture to filter the water and grow vegies. The dragons will keep bugs off them and the turtle poo will fertalize them and the cage will keep cats out.  Big project.


 
oh wow. Sounds like its going to be an awesome project! pics when its all done =]

painted are... and i assume pig nosed are as well? we get one restricted species and i think they are. Dont quote me on this =S

oh and the guy that runs the huge australian turtle forum/society sells painteds for a very reasonable price


----------



## Twitch_80 (May 30, 2011)

Join Australian Freshwater Turtles, all the info is there and breeders. Best way to get healthy and fair priced turtles.


Yeah I will put pics up when its done but most likely wont be until summer and all the animals in by next year.


----------



## Jazzz (May 30, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> Join Australian Freshwater Turtles, all the info is there and breeders. Best way to get healthy and fair priced turtles.


 
thats the one i meant =]


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 30, 2011)

jazzv said:


> thats the one i meant =]


 i found them yay i want one nowwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Twitch_80 (May 30, 2011)

Expensive hobby, turtle and fish tanks chew electricity, well worth it though.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 30, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> Expensive hobby, turtle and fish tanks chew electricity, well worth it though.


yeah but heat lamps as well but that life and i rather have them then what most people waste money on these day hahahaha



more pics people


----------



## Jazzz (May 30, 2011)

but what we spend in electricity is made up by the lack of vet bills, flea stuff, more expensive food ect, of a cat or dog =]


----------



## Twitch_80 (May 30, 2011)

True true, I just got solar as well so hoping it helps.


----------



## Jazzz (May 30, 2011)

definitely should! 

it doesnt really use toooo much if you only have a small collection... i only have 2 turtles and a python and its hardly more


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 30, 2011)




----------



## eipper (May 31, 2011)

Matty the photo thief......natureslorephotography and John Cann (Longicollis)


----------



## Wally (May 31, 2011)

You'd think he'd choose a photo that isn't so well distributed.


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 31, 2011)

geez - he simply posted a photo because he liked the turtle.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 31, 2011)

eipper said:


> Matty the photo thief......natureslorephotography and John Cann (Longicollis)


 mate have you ever heard of just liking photos of turtles and posting them ?


----------



## Wally (May 31, 2011)

Perhaps you've heard of copyright and or asking permission to reproduce images. Also the word ' your ' in the title of the thread confuses things further.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 31, 2011)

never new it was a rule against it, back to the topic before the tools popped in .. photo of turtles please if yours or not

_please read the site rules _http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/misc/site-rules


> _General Rule 9 - Before submitting copyrighted material on the site, ensure you have the author's permission. Quote the author's name and website at the beginning or end of the article. This applies to images too. _


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 31, 2011)

ok i don't understand in the chit chat section there is a thread where people said 'post funny animal pics' there are heaps of them..and they are from all over the net...no one got permission for them....


----------



## Colin (May 31, 2011)

AshleighMarie said:


> ok i don't understand in the chit chat section there is a thread where people said 'post funny animal pics' there are heaps of them..and they are from all over the net...no one got permission for them....


 
General Rule 9 - Before submitting copyrighted material on the site, ensure you have the author's permission. Quote the author's name and website at the beginning or end of the article. This applies to images too.


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 31, 2011)

Colin said:


> General Rule 9 - Before submitting copyrighted material on the site, ensure you have the author's permission. Quote the author's name and website at the beginning or end of the article. This applies to images too.


 
did the other people also get a warning?


----------



## Colin (May 31, 2011)

AshleighMarie said:


> did the other people also get a warning?



thats really no concern of yours..


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 31, 2011)

okie dokie.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (May 31, 2011)

A shot I got of some of ours


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 31, 2011)

Amazing Amazon said:


> A shot a got of some of ours


 
how cute!


----------



## Grogshla (May 31, 2011)

i would love some turtles. Can any1 point me in the direction of some info?


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Jun 1, 2011)

We have care sheets and species descriptions on our site. Click banner below


----------



## eipper (Jun 1, 2011)

Matty,

I am not the tool stealing others work trying to pass it off as their own


----------



## HoffOff (Jun 2, 2011)

"tool stealing others work trying to pass it off as their own"
Seems pretty tool-ish to me.
i love turtles, never had one tho..


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

snakeman112 said:


> "tool stealing others work trying to pass it off as their own"
> Seems pretty tool-ish to me.
> i love turtles, never had one tho..


 
he didn't not pass it off as his own. I see people were talking about the turtles they liked and mat posted a photo of a turtle he liked from 'google' he didn't say it was his..he said he liked those turtles. so you are telling me you've never got a photo from somewhere like google or photobucket etc and posted it somewhere and said i like this photo..or animal or whatever it is..you always tell everyone where you got it from?


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 2, 2011)

Bit harsh there. It's not like he posted the pic and said, this is my turtle and I took the pic. Like he said he was just posting a pic he liked that he found. He'd be a tool to claim it, but he wasn't.


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> Bit harsh there. It's not like he posted the pic and said, this is my turtle and I took the pic. Like he said he was just posting a pic he liked that he found. He'd be a tool to claim it.


 
thank you..finally someone who is nice and doesn't take everything seriously


----------

